# North Korean subs, should we be worried?



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe this is Kim's way of letting the world know he can creep up on our coastlines any time he likes?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucky I'd tkae a look at this List of active North Korean ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Most of their active subs are coastal and aren't seaworthy enough to reach the USA. Their ocean going ones seem to but those that do have the range appear to be retired.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd hate to be in the Korean Navy... Specifically a Black shoe. Looking at what they have in that picture it resembles a Chia Pet to me.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

They only need one


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like a diesel boat,doesn't have the range to make it here.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Lucky I'd tkae a look at this List of active North Korean ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Most of their active subs are coastal and aren't seaworthy enough to reach the USA. Their ocean going ones seem to but those that do have the range appear to be retired.


Well that's alright then, it seems it was just a propaganda exercise..
Anyway, they needn't use a sub to hurt a Western coastline, they could simply sail an innocent-looking merchant ship into any Western harbor, drop a nuke bomb on the seabed on a time fuse, then skedaddle and let the blast, tsunami and radioactivity hit the city-


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Or they could just lay off the coast a couple hundred miles in a cargo ship and lob one in from the deck.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Every time I see him I just imagine he would be one that ****s a german shephard. Just looks like a pervert to me.. I would like to see one of his men toss his fat ass overboard!!


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

could strap it to the backs of a few umm.... unregistered democrat's coming across the boarder and send it up in a weather balloon, once it is at altitude the EMP will do more damage than any nuke with a land detonation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After having served in the US Navy for 5 years and being well versed on the capabilities of our submarine fleet we have nothing to worry about from the North Koreans or anyone else. Our Seawolf and Los Angeles class fast attack boats are far and away the best afloat. They are the last thing I am concerned about.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I did noticed that in all the pictures they were swimming distance from the shore line.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as they were made in China, we should be okay. 

And those things look like WWII Relics. NK can go **** themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

that ****er does look like a pervert...when he arrives in hell satan is gonna shove that sub up his ass rust and all.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucky Jim...

Nope. 

No more response needed.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im sure these boats sound like you're shaking a can full of nuts and bolts under water so I dont think they will sneak up on anything. If these ****tards ever tried hostile intent around our navy, our fast attack subs would blow them away before they ever knew they were there.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Kim Jong-Un.... what an absurd waste of space and air.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

During the cold war, the Russian found they could drop a missile into the water off a ship and launch it vertically while floating in the water.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Lucky Jim...
> Nope.
> No more response needed.


"Nope" what mate?
Okay we've discounted that rust bucket sub as posing no threat, but there are plenty of other ways for terrorists to plant bombs on the mainland of Western nations. My guess is they're biding their time until they get their hands on suitcase nukes, then it'll really hit the fan.
Incidentally, the nazis put spies and sabotage teams ashore in Britain and America from U-boats so it's not a new idea; nowadays they could be put ashore in small fast motorboats launched from innocent-looking merchant ships a few miles off shore.
_WIKI- "On June 12, 1942, the U-boat U-202 landed Dasch's team with explosives and plans at East Hampton, Long Island, New York.Their mission was to destroy power plants at Niagara Falls and three Aluminum Company of America factories in Illinois, Tennessee and New York.
In 1944 there was another attempt at infiltration..Their mission objective was to gather intelligence on the Manhattan Project and attempt sabotage if possible. They sailed from Kiel on U-1230 and landed at Hancock Point, Maine on November 30, 1944" 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Theater_(World_War_II)_

PS, Iran was making propaganda noises about sailing to within spitting distance of the American coastline, knowing they couldn't be touched if they stayed in international waters.
Do territorial waters have a 12-mile limit nowadays or what, I tried googling it but can't get a definite answer?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Yall should read the Tom Clancy book "The sum of all fears" It looks at the scenario of terrorists getting their hands on some uranium and what could possibly happen. Pretty scary stuff. Lets all hope and pray that terrorist leadership remains a bunch of backward idiotic goat ****ers.


Yeah,muslim nation Pakistan has already had nukes for years, and the only thing that's stopping them handing them out to terror groups around the muslim world is because the West is bribing the friendly Pakistani regime with big bucks in "foreign aid" to keep them sweet. 
But friendly regimes have a habit of changing for unfriendly ones further down the line..


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I fear the Federal and state governments, radical muslims coming across our southern borders, liberals, congress, school teachers, druggies and stupid people. Subs from N. Korea are way down on any threat list.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1996_Gangneung_submarine_infiltration_incident

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1998_Sokcho_submarine_incident

I remember that they used them in the past to put people into the south.

Is it a threat to the us? No but maybe the south koreans.

I also think it would be alot easier to get people into the us from Canada than Mexico. Canada is clearly a threat to national security. Mexicans want to pick your vegetables. Canadians want your high tech jobs. Just my opinion


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just seen this in a Brit national daily paper about how a suicide squad could sail into a port on a tanker, hop off and go on a rampage-


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe if you were to build your prototype in northern Georgia we could get resister to stand outside and talk you all to death::rambo::


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

LOL!, I hear that NK is upgrading their air force too!.:grin:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Waited To Respond To This To Prove The General Consensus Of The Were Impenetrable Even From A Submarine Mind Set.

Years Ago No One Would Have Imagined The Uss Cole Blown Up From A Rubber Dingy.
YEars Ago No One Would Have Imagined The Twin Towers Brought Down By A Few Tag Heads With A Razor Blade Box Cutter.

That ****ing NK Dink Has Nuclear Weapons And A Submarine That Could Sail To Cuba Tomorrow.

Go Back To Drinking Beer And Watching The Simpsons.


----------

